# New workshop floor



## Gus900 (8 Jun 2018)

My "workshop" is a 6 x 3m garage, so not huge but it does have a loft. My large tools are on castors but the floor was - well, okay for a garage but pretty rough concrete - ugly, cold and hard underfoot, and difficult to wheel things around on. Here's a low-angle view of the empty garage.





Last b/holiday the Ms was away, the sun was shining, and I was ready with Screwfix's best dpm, 25 mm Celotex and Wisa Sprucefloor, a 18 mm t&g spruce plywood supplied by Avon Ply. Emptying the workshop was no fun, but laying down the dpm and the Celotex was quick.





I was worried that the uneven floor was going to cause problems, but gluing the t&g all round has created a decent surface. Four coats of varnish to finish. 





Was it worth it? By Jove yes! The new floor is flat enough to glue up a table on, so much easier to keep clean and much nicer underfoot. Warmer and brighter too. The only downside is now I'm having to be extra careful not to drop stuff on it, but I'm sure I'll soon get over that.
All the best,
Gus


----------



## MikeG. (8 Jun 2018)

Are you going to doing skirting boards? Those little gaps will be dust-traps otherwise.


----------



## Gus900 (8 Jun 2018)

True - I'll do something simple I guess.
g


----------



## ColeyS1 (8 Jun 2018)

That looks like a superb improvement ! Table looks pretty smart as well [WINKING FACE]

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus900 (8 Jun 2018)

Ta, the table is my first ever attempt at a bit of furniture. Just need the time to get it finished... along with skirting boards, painting the workshop walls etc etc


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Jun 2018)

First job - paint those walls white. You won't believe the difference.


----------



## ColeyS1 (9 Jun 2018)

Gus900":20ku3t67 said:


> Ta, the table is my first ever attempt at a bit of furniture. Just need the time to get it finished... along with skirting boards, painting the workshop walls etc etc


Well it looks very tidy ! Instead of skirting perhaps some fairly large quadrant or scotia would cover the outside joint.....unless you're planning on spending 1000's of hours in there and want it to look extra posh lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (9 Jun 2018)

Painting the walls white makes a difference in more than one way. It makes the place very bright. But it amplifies sounds like you wont believe. So be careful of the job if noise is an issue with neighbours or family.


----------



## ColeyS1 (9 Jun 2018)

sunnybob":259i14ai said:


> Painting the walls white makes a difference in more than one way. It makes the place very bright. But it amplifies sounds like you wont believe. So be careful of the job if noise is an issue with neighbours or family.


That's one of my biggest workshop regrets was painting the workshop white. It's such a sterile and horrible colour to try and work in. I've painted my bench area a magnolia ish colour and it seems such a nicer warmer environment to work in. As daft as it sounds I'd choose any colour now other than clinical sterile white [WINKING FACE]

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (9 Jun 2018)

you can change the colour easy. But the paint fills in all the cracks in the breeze blocks and the echo is horrible afterwards. Not too much a problem to you if you wear ear protectors, but any close neighbour will definitely hear the decibel increase.


----------



## ColeyS1 (9 Jun 2018)

sunnybob":33n78fbg said:


> you can change the colour easy. But the paint fills in all the cracks in the breeze blocks and the echo is horrible afterwards. Not too much a problem to you if you wear ear protectors, but any close neighbour will definitely hear the decibel increase.


Not easy to change if you've got a massive area to cover though Bob. It'd mean scaffolding and I'm scared of heights lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus900 (9 Jun 2018)

Thanks for the tips all - I'd never imagined that paint increases the sound levels.
g


----------



## sunnybob (9 Jun 2018)

To be completely scientifically accurate.. it doesnt "increase" the sound levels, it stops the bare and pockmarked breeze blocks from absorbing the sound. The difference is like eggshell foam compared to a solid board.

Coley, I favour the Mr bean school of painting. Large tin of paint in the middle of the room, light the dynamite blue paper and retire immediately. No height work involved.


----------



## ColeyS1 (9 Jun 2018)

sunnybob":2sdm416a said:


> Coley, I favour the Mr bean school of painting. Large tin of paint in the middle of the room, light the dynamite blue paper and retire immediately. No height work involved.


I'm 100% with you on that one! I need to find that video ha ha.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (9 Jun 2018)

Bob I've read your saw thread dilemma but didn't feel I could add anything. How about you get a wishlist of a few machines/tools from Axminster so you could combine the shipping !? That's the best I've got, sorry lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (10 Jun 2018)

Coley,,,,
weirdly enough, I dont really have a big wish list. My bandsaw and router table do 90% of what I want done. Its only the flat square small pieces that really cause me pain. And I have a mind block on spending a grand on a single piece of hobby equipment. Dont fret, the search is a project all in itself. :roll:  

as far as painting goes, ....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9MAmWnOznI


----------



## ColeyS1 (10 Jun 2018)

Thanks for the link. He takes so much care wrapping everything up !! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (10 Jun 2018)

Strange how memory plays tricks. i would have bet an enormous amount of money that it was bean who got caught in the blast.


----------



## TomTom84 (16 Dec 2019)

The floor looks great, I'm about to do the same and have collected my materials. How has the ply performed since you installed it - has it moved or warped in any way?

Cheers!


----------

